# Récupérer l'icône d'un disque dur dans le finder



## nifex (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau disque dur externe lacie rugged et j'ai lancé l'utilitaire fourni par lacie pour formater et installer les logiciels de lacie.

Ensuite j'ai remarqué que dans le finder l'image du disque dur n'est pas le traditionnel petit disque dur mais une image du rugged orange.

Voila un printscreen :

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s70/sh/5cca2f51-1fe7-4cbd-8760-b951e4869f8f/befce9430433955240e6aefbe7835d2e

Seulement je vais changer le ssd mais je voudrais garder cette petite icône. Mais je ne trouve pas comment récupérer cette aperçu, ni comment la remettre ensuite...

Est-ce que vous sauriez comment je peux faire cela ??

Merci !!!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

La classique manipulation ne fonctionne pas ?
(cmd - i sur l'icône du dd, un clic sur l'icône de la fenêtre _Lire les informations_, cmd - c pour copier, puis même manip sur l'icône de l'autre dd mais avec cmd - v pour coller)

Au pire, Fix (avec un accent bizarre sur le i) a fait un tuto il y a 1 (?) an


----------



## nifex (22 Janvier 2013)

Le problème était que je ne peux pas avoir les 2 ssd ouvert en même temps.

Mais j'ai résolu le problème en allant voir du coté des fichiers cachés.

L'icone se trouve à la racine du ssd avec ces 2 noms :


.VolumeIcon.icns
.VolumeIcon.ico

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !!!


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2013)

A défaut d'avoir les 2 en même temps, tu te crées un fichier bidon sur le bureau du Mac (cmd-shift-D et tu as un nouveau dossier), tu lui colles l'icone en question et ensuite, une fois que tu as l'autre disque de monté, tu recopies l'icone du dossier et tu la colles sur le nouveau disque

(et le coup du dossier recevant temporairement l'icone,  c'est vraiment par mesure de précaution, car l'icone une fois copiée est stockée dans le presse-papier du Mac et y reste tant que tu n'éteins pas le Mac ou tant que tu ne copies pas autre chose)


----------



## nifex (22 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> A défaut d'avoir les 2 en même temps, tu te crées un fichier bidon sur le bureau du Mac (cmd-shift-D et tu as un nouveau dossier), tu lui colles l'icone en question et ensuite, une fois que tu as l'autre disque de monté, tu recopies l'icone du dossier et tu la colles sur le nouveau disque
> 
> (et le coup du dossier recevant temporairement l'icone,  c'est vraiment par mesure de précaution, car l'icone une fois copiée est stockée dans le presse-papier du Mac et y reste tant que tu n'éteins pas le Mac ou tant que tu ne copies pas autre chose)



Ok merci beaucoup ! C'est bon à savoir


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2013)

Et puis tu peux aussi, assez facilement, retrouver l'icone sur le net via une recherche Google....


----------



## nifex (22 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Et puis tu peux aussi, assez facilement, retrouver l'icone sur le net via une recherche Google....



Oui mais non... Avant de poster j'avais chercher mais pas moyen de trouver la bonne icône, celle que tu a mis est l'ancien modèle de Rugged 

Le gris au centre a changé.

J'ai aussi récupéré les icônes pour les disque dur Lacie qui sont en téléchargement directement sur leur sites mais là aussi ce n'était pas à jour avec le dernier design des rugged.

EDIT : En rajoutant icone effectivement on trouve  bien également le dernier design


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2013)

Tu tiens tant que ça à fair de la pub à LaCie sur ton Mac ? Pourtant sur internet, des icônes sympa pour les disques, on en trouve des collections entières ! Moi, j'ai choisi celle ci :




Mais on en trouve plein d'autres, rien que cet auteur là en offre quatre sets différents :


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

Comme Nifex, j'aime bien que mes disques durs, (voire clés USB) affichent une icone représentant le disque (ou la clé) réelle, plutôt que des icones génériques aussi artistiques soient-elles.

Mais ca, chacun voit midi à sa porte


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Comme Nifex, j'aime bien que mes disques durs, (voire clés USB) affichent une icone représentant le disque (ou la clé) réelle, plutôt que des icones génériques aussi artistiques soient-elles.



Ah, moi, pour les reconnaitres, c'est le nom du disque, que j'emploie :




Cela dit, c'est vrai que pour certains disques internes, j'utilise des icônes plus personnalisées


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

Moi le nom du disque fait reference à ce qu'il contient ("Clone iMac" par exemple, ou "Docs Boulot", ou "sauvegarde Musique"...) et l'icone représente visuellement le disque ou la clé (je trouve que j'ai ainsi moins de risque de me tromper lors de l'éjection de l'un de ces disques externes)

Bref chacun fait comme il lui plaît!


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2013)

En fait, Pascal appelle ses disques durs _Pascal_, comme ça il se souvient en permanence qu'il s'appelle Pascal. Même et surtout s'ils s'appellent Pascal.


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, moi, pour les reconnaitres, c'est le nom du disque, que j'emploie :


 
Oui mais si tu éjectes le disque "pascal" comment tu te rappelles lequel tu peux débrancher physiquement???

Moi quand j'éjecte le disque "Clone iMac", j'ejecte à l'écran une icone représentant un disque Iomega eGo rouge 





Je débranche alors physiquement le disque Iomega eGo rouge


Si j'ejecte le disque "sauvegarde musique", c'est l'icone d'un LaCie rugged que j'ejecte. Je débranche donc physiquement le disque Rugged


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui mais si tu éjectes le disque "pascal" comment tu te rappelles lequel tu peux débrancher physiquement???



Facile : c'est "aucun", "pascal", c'est mon dossier perso sur mon serveur, un volume "réseau" !   



r e m y a dit:


> Moi quand j'éjecte le disque "Clone iMac", j'ejecte à l'écran une icone représentant un disque Iomega eGo rouge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben tu as combien de disques, pour risquer de te mélanger ? moi, je sais que si c'est Fw60, c'est le boîtier 5,25 (lui, je ne le débranche jamais, je l'éteins), si c'est USB 250, c'est le 3,5", et si c'est le "500 NTFS", alors, c'est le boîtier 2,5" que je débranche ! En plus, en situation, c'est rare que j'en ai plus d'un à la fois de monté sur le bureau (et jamais mes deux boitiers USB 2,5 en même temps, quant au troisième boîtier 2,5, le Firewire, je ne le branche quasiment jamais sur cette machine), le volume réseau est le seul que j'utilise en permanence, en dehors de mon disque de sauvegarde qui est aussi allumée en permanence, mais connecté sur le serveur, et le volume correspondant se monte et se démonte automatiquement lors des sauvegardes du MBP !


----------

